# Bulk salt in central Minnesota



## lazyike (Dec 23, 2005)

Minnesota people, I was wondering who you are getting your bulk salt from? I have been getting it from US Salt in the past and have been using a 50/50 mix.. I have it hauled from the Cities to Willmar MN and that gets expensive. I was thinking about trying clearlane or IBGmagicsalt but the magic salt guy in Minnesota just sells liquid and Cargill keeps sending me a quote for just salt not clearlane. I would like to get out of having sand in my mix. Is there anyone else that sells a treated salt in Minnesota?

Thank you.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

us has a treated all I use


----------



## lazyike (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you!!! I will give them a call.


----------



## chris pitkin (Mar 3, 2010)

call Northern Salt Inc - in Arden hills - the are part of Interstate


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

All I run is clearlane from us salt.


----------



## chris pitkin (Mar 3, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1690249 said:


> All I run is clearlane from us salt.


We use that some times also


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

chris pitkin;1691146 said:


> We use that some times also


I started running it exclusively this past season. Spreading less material, better/faster results, happier customers!


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

How much more a ton is clear lane over salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

fozzy;1699518 said:


> How much more a ton is clear lane over salt.


$8.00 more per ton.


----------



## chris pitkin (Mar 3, 2010)

​They may be out of the treated already


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Northern? 

I heard they've been out for awhile.


----------



## chris pitkin (Mar 3, 2010)

Us salt

Northern just got a bunch


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

chris pitkin;1699540 said:


> Us salt
> 
> Northern just got a bunch


Doubt it, but I guess ill get it from Cargill then.


----------



## chris pitkin (Mar 3, 2010)

Check for yourself


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Does ClearLane freeze if you leave it in your spreader?


----------



## chris pitkin (Mar 3, 2010)

Camden;1699955 said:


> Does ClearLane freeze if you leave it in your spreader?


Only if its wet with water


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

chris pitkin;1699531 said:


> ​They may be out of the treated already


No US Salt isnt out of treated. Call ahead and we will mix it for you. Clearlane is gone to the general public. If it wasn't for US Salt Northern wouldnt have any for the last month. Us Salt doesnt ever run out. thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Tbrothers;1707529 said:


> No US Salt isnt out of treated. Call ahead and we will mix it for you. Clearlane is gone to the general public. If it wasn't for US Salt Northern wouldnt have any for the last month. Us Salt doesnt ever run out. thanks


Thanks. Great work as always guys!

See you Monday!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Tbrothers;1707529 said:


> No US Salt isnt out of treated. Call ahead and we will mix it for you. Clearlane is gone to the general public. If it wasn't for US Salt Northern wouldnt have any for the last month. Us Salt doesnt ever run out. thanks


That's great news! Do you have the ability to put your products into 2000lb totes?


----------



## chris pitkin (Mar 3, 2010)

Tbrothers;1707529 said:


> No US Salt isnt out of treated. Call ahead and we will mix it for you. Clearlane is gone to the general public. If it wasn't for US Salt Northern wouldnt have any for the last month. Us Salt doesnt ever run out. thanks


They were a week ago when we tried to get some - they only had white - however we got a 25 tons a couple days ago - the driver said they had just mixed it


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

Camden;1707541 said:


> That's great news! Do you have the ability to put your products into 2000lb totes?


Yes we can fill 2000 lbs totes. Just need a day to get them filled. Thanks


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Tbrothers;1707675 said:


> Yes we can fill 2000 lbs totes. Just need a day to get them filled. Thanks


Excellent! I'll be down there some time next week.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

chris pitkin;1677821 said:


> call Northern Salt Inc - in Arden hills - the are part of Interstate


Who is interstate?


----------



## chris pitkin (Mar 3, 2010)

fozzy;1714230 said:


> Who is interstate?


They're a large snow plowing company - they do very large properties


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

chris pitkin;1714241 said:


> They're a large snow plowing company - they do very large properties


Ok thanks.


----------

